# Streaming HD rentals



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

What do you guys use for streaming rental HD movies to your PC? I was going to give vudu a try, but they only have SD for PC/Mac.


----------



## joeydrunk (Jun 3, 2011)

Generic said:


> What do you guys use for streaming rental HD movies to your PC? I was going to give vudu a try, but they only have SD for PC/Mac.


If you have a set top box and enough bandwidth to give you vudus hdx it is the best quality video hands down anywhere besides a bd disc. I know this a htpc thread but just sayin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I know a vudo box or device would send 1080p, but I don't want to add anything else. I know how to watch illegal HD movies, having trouble finding a legit way. The movie industry is so backwards. So worried about people ripping copies (that can already be done) that they make it hard to rent HD movies over the internet. Stupid stupid stupid....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, for hd I still Blu-ray Netflix. word on the street is that vudu is the best quality for streaming, but I'm not sure I they have a pc client. Hopefully, wig walmart behind them now, that is in the works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Yep, for hd I still Blu-ray Netflix. word on the street is that vudu is the best quality for streaming, but I'm not sure I they have a pc client. Hopefully, wig walmart behind them now, that is in the works.


Vudu has a free software player for the PC and Mac, but for some reason, they can't get licensing to stream HD movies to PC or Mac. They are limited to SD at $2 a movie. Completely useless for me.

The movie industry would make a lot more money if they weren't so bent on trying to control everything.
For movies that I really, really want, I'll buy. So far, I only own Tron Legacy. Most movies, I just want to rent.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more. There is no technical reason we can't get good quality HD streaming (720p MP4, 5.1 DD+, subtitles). So, until then, I'd stick with physical media for the stuff you care about, but do it as cheaply as possible. Netflix and Redbox for me.


----------

